# Did i get burned?



## Kentucky clovis (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2021)

Most likely. You should just send that to me. I'll be able to dispose of it for you. Free of charge. This way you can feel better....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kentucky clovis (Apr 8, 2021)

This is redoak and really big ,and heavy ,i cut it a couple years ago . a guy told me it was worth forty dollars and tried to get me to come down from that, i did sale the biggest piece for forty dollars , and regretted it ever since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2021)

Kentucky clovis said:


> This is redoak and really big ,and heavy ,i cut it a couple years ago . a guy told me it was worth forty dollars and tried to get me to come down from that, i did sale the biggest piece for forty dollars , and regretted it ever since.


oak very seldom eye burls- That was a primo large piece. $40 was very cheap.... but that is how you learn

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2021)

Oak burl l is awesome, I would have kept it all for myself......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 17, 2021)

When I was selling wood on here I gave up some decent deals, some fair and some great deals for the buyers.
I call it all an education, but more importantly every dollar I made was basically another step in building what I have so, that beats the heck out of having a pile of wood without the means to do something with it.
BTW, that's a beautiful chunk of wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------

